# Clutch/Gearbox Problem



## alienracer (Apr 22, 2005)

I get problem sometimes when I have to select reverse. When I try putting the gearshift into reverse the stick sometime refuses to go in and if you try forcing it you hear a grating noise. To get around the problem have to put the car in neutral, try selecting one of the other gears and then shift into reverse. The problem is intermittent and is becoming a worry. I was wondering if the gearbox might have a problem with the reverse gear or if the clutch pressure plate might need adjusting or realigning.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

I have the same problem...what model skyline is it? I think the gear box could use a flush but it could be more serious, such as the selectors or the syncros...


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

i have the same problem with my r32, i just deal with it. when it gets stuck try releasing the clutch just a little bit and it will just slip on no problem.


----------



## alienracer (Apr 22, 2005)

I was asking some other nissan owners about it and it seems to be a problem common with nissan vehicles. The forward gears all slot in properly but reverse gives some problem to engage. The reverse gear doesn't have a synchro, so that isn't the problem. I will flush the box later cause it should be overdue for an oil change. I have to get a new clutch assembly also, will see if that helps with the problem, otherwise I'll make sure that I am always going forward. LOL


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

I've had that issue with any standard gearbox equipped vehicle once they start getting old. That's what happens due to not having a synchro for the reverse really. I've had an old Pontiac Phoenix, my '94 Isuzu Amigo and my '90 R32 that do this. Obviously it's because the reverse gear teeth are a bit off from the shift selector's, and without a synchro to line them up it can be troublesome. With all of these vehicles, the best solution I've found is to take off the parking brake and the car usually settles into the gear.


----------

